# We almost lost Lisi today



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just posted this on FB:
"My hands are shaking so much I can hardly type. . . Lisi got away from the new employee at the curb-side delivery at the groomers. She ran so fast toward a 5 lane hwy. Thank God I was still parked there---I have never moved so fast in my 75 yrs. yelling all the way. When she was finally secure in my arms I started yelling at the helper, then the owner came out & I screamed at her. I called Dwt. & broke down in tears (I rarely-if-ever cry). Thank God my heart is strong. Thank God, my God is good!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW. I am glad that you caught her. That is scary. Did the person drop the leash?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, it was not a leash, but a soft, pink, rope like noose type thing that they use. Most dogs are much bigger than Lisi & this may work for them, but you can bet I will be screaming long & loud & clear until a better solution is found. Lisi has a teeny-tiny neck & IS NOT even safe in most harnesses. Kitzi was being carried in her arms & Lisi was in this noose type rope. You can be assured that I am going to have a serious conversation w/the owner when my head is cooler. One puts the dogs in a huge cage & secures it, outside the grooming studio, gets back in their car (while still masked) & the employee comes out & take them in. The owner apoliged a million times & told me that the employee is new. I told her that I don't blame the employee, but the system she as an owner uses. It is not good for small dogs.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank goodness you got her in time! These little guys are like white bullets when they take off. God is always good! 
I'm afraid I would have gone off on all of those people like nobody's business! These fur babies are our kids!
I'm so thankful for a happy ending!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh that is so awful! I am so glad that everything ended up good!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Both Dwt & I are starting to calm. . . . the serious conversation w/the groomer is still outstanding. Please pray we can prevent this from happening to someone else's baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They should take the carrier inside before taking her out.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Both Dwt & I are starting to calm. . . . the serious conversation w/the groomer is still outstanding. Please pray we can prevent this from happening to someone else's baby.


Oh my god! I’m so glad that both you and Lisi are safe!
Maybe your groomer should install a fence of some type. Belle’s groomer has a small wooden exterior fence and a smaller interior one. No human is allowed to touch the fence door it stays locked at all times. It’s just high enough for you to put the little ones over. When we go pick them up he hands over the little ones over the fence and takes the payment. As all the little ones are playing around he makes sure the gate stays closed during work hours.

Sending you and Lisi lots of love!❤💕


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

How frightening! I am so glad you caught her in time!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG, I am so glad you got her.
I thought my new little one was the only one that runs like mad off a leash.
She has slipped out of her halter and ran until a low spot slowed her. Almost to the road where its mostly trees and fields. My hands were shaking just as you mentioned how your were. I seriously don't enjoy taking her on a walk bc she can wriggle out of what ever harness I put her in. 
I am sorry this happened but glad your both okay.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad you got her! Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just slept almost 4 hours. . . This was an exhausting experience. Thank you for your love.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

My heart dropped when I saw your post!! Thank god You were able to catch Lisi , I could image your heart drop! That is soooo bad! I am so happy that you managed to catch her and didn’t drive away! I hope you give those people a piece of your mind... thank god was with you to move so fast at times are adrenaline takes over and bless you for a happy ending!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh, Sandi...what an awful experience! i have come to realize that unless you have a small breed like ours, you don’t understand that they can come out of a leash, fall off tables, scoot thru the bars on a fence. I stopped taking my girls to the groomers when Suki slipped thru the indoor fence and bolted for the door and a customer caught her, thankfully. I would have died had I been there.
I am so, so glad everything worked out ok. This could have been tragic. Sending big hugs to you both 😘


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Omg Sandi, I'm so sorry!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Patricia!
I am finally over the shock. It took me a while to get here as I kept reliving it all in my brain---even in my sleep. It was a visual I won't easily forget (although I am very forgetful). I just want others to be aware of how quickly something like this can happen, and when we are not expecting it. I thought I was being careful, but now I will be vigilant. Love to you & that sweet baby girl, and of course---Luna!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Patricia!
> I am finally over the shock. It took me a while to get here as I kept reliving it all in my brain---even in my sleep. It was a visual I won't easily forget (although I am very forgetful). I just want others to be aware of how quickly something like this can happen, and when we are not expecting it. I thought I was being careful, but now I will be vigilant. Love to you & that sweet baby girl, and of course---Luna!


thank you, my friend! The first time we took Luna to the groomer I was so nervous that we changed to at-home groomer. But that was expensive, so my husband learned how to do it.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

So glad Lisi is okay. I am so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had Kitzi at curb-side vet this week for tests & I told the tech what happened---we agreed that only one dog at a time & in the arms w/their own well fitted harness & leash on the dog. I told her "if you value your life you will bring him back safe." My vet called up while I was there & said she had heard what happened at the groomers from the tech & said that she totally agrees that it is a bad system the groomer uses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank the Lord, Sandi its times like this that you sit back and realize who's in control 
Our Lord gave you that burst of energy and his angels wings protecting Lisi 
I have been praying for you and the babies

It is very upsetting that the owner didn't take all this in consideration 
Bet she will now


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> I just posted this on FB:
> "My hands are shaking so much I can hardly type. . . Lisi got away from the new employee at the curb-side delivery at the groomers. She ran so fast toward a 5 lane hwy. Thank God I was still parked there---I have never moved so fast in my 75 yrs. yelling all the way. When she was finally secure in my arms I started yelling at the helper, then the owner came out & I screamed at her. I called Dwt. & broke down in tears (I rarely-if-ever cry). Thank God my heart is strong. Thank God, my God is good!"





> >She ran so fast toward a 5 lane hwy.<<


Oh, my gosh!!! That is so scary. Don't blame you for screaming. If the store is that close to a highway, they shouldn't consider taking a dog out without a leash. Geesh!

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have another appt in Nov & one in Jan. We have to book that far ahead here. I will be taking them in their airline carrier & it won't be opened until they are inside the bldg. We can't have this happen again.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh Sandi that was a frightening experience! Heartstopping. I would have lost it I know. 
Yes, your groomer needs to come up with something much safer. I hate it when leashes are looped over our babies tiny neck and used as a one piece collar/leash. I don’t want a collar on my girls. 
I take both of my girls in for a “Tech Appointment” to have nails clipped, ears plucked, anal glands expressed and sanitation clips done. I have never left them with the groomer so do this instead. These days I call inside to say we are there. A tech comes out and takes one girl then brings her back to me in my car and takes the other girl to be done. They both have their harness and leash in from home and they stay on them. 
I’m so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

All i can say is, i wouldn't want that poor girls job, lol. Im truely glad nothing happened to your dog. I would have lost my ****, too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did feel badly that I SO lost it w/this kid---it was not exactly her fault & I am certain her heart stopped when Lisi bolted. In another way, I am not at all sorry I lost it---IF it ends up helping save another little dogs life. On my block here 2 of my friends (each w/2 dogs) now go monthly to my groomer---and I recommended her so that is a pile of $$$. I am sure she doesn't want to lose any of us as clients so together we can make some changes. There is strength in numbers. Today I will visit one of these friends (w/2 Bischons) & I plan to tell her what happened, but encourage her to help in my effort to make changes. Wish me luck.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

OMG Sandi I am so very sorry this happened to you and one of your babies! My heart sank when I saw the title to this post. This is also one several small reasons I groom Sugarplum myself; I guess you could say I’m very protective (maybe overprotective) of her because of what she has been through in her life. She also doesn’t tolerate it well so I have to groom her over several sessions. In about 6 weeks or so it will be a year since I adopted her and I may take her to a groomer (for her re-birthday) who grooms dogs out of her home. She’s a retired vet tech and she has a very good reputation; I’ve read the only thing better than her skill is her prices.


----------

